# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] VHS AIWA GX1100 cassete recorder

## misterno

Γεια σας και πάλι

Αποφάσισα να αφήσω τα πολιτικά (για λίγο!) και να ασχοληθώ και πάλι με την αγαπημένη μου ασχολία τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Έχω αρκετές κασσέτες VHS και θέλω να τις μετατρέψω σε DVD. Για κακή μου τύχη το VHS video δεν λειτουργεί.
Γνωρίζοντας κάποια πράγματα σχετικά αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω μήπως και εντοπίσω τίποτα και το επισκευάσω.
Αφαίρεσα προσεκτικά το σύστημα σασί - μετάδοσης κίνησης και άρχισα να ψάχνω την πλακέτα. Διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
1ο) Μόλις το σύστημα μπαίνει υπό τάση αρχίζει να αναβοσβύνει σταθερά δυο παύλες στο display.
2ο) Μετράω 2 τάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό 5 και 24 V
3o) Οι δύο παύλες δεν σταματούν ανεξάρτητα αν πατώ πλήκτρα ή όχι

Θα ήθελα τις σκέψεις σας για τα επόμενα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνω.
Παραθέτω το service manual για ευκολία.
http://ul.to/jpv6uv4y

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgis

κατι σε τροφοδοτικο δειχνει το συμπτομα.

----------


## ezizu

Τα 5V και τα 24V (ιδιαίτερα τα 24V) σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς τα μετράς ;
Το loading motor κάνει κάποια κίνηση όταν βάζεις το Video στην πρίζα;
Όταν πατάς το Power on, αλλάζει κάτι ή δεν υπάρχει καμία αλλαγή (π.χ. κάποια μηχανική κίνηση, περιστροφή κάποιου μοτέρ, κάποια αλλαγή ίσως φωτεινότητας στην οθόνη κ.ο.κ.) σε σύγκριση με την κατάσταση standby .
Για να σταματήσουν να αναβοσβήνουν οι δύο παύλες στην οθόνη, πιθανών θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις την ώρα.

----------


## p270

μήπως το κάνει γιατί έχεις αφαιρεση τον μηχανισμό;

----------


## misterno

Ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις. Θα ασχοληθώ ξανά με το θέμα μετά από ολιγοήμερη ανάπαυση. Να 'στε καλά!

----------


## misterno

Χαιρετώ και πάλι. Ύστερα από ολιγοήμερες διακοπές αποφάσισα να το παρατήσω. Με το πέρασμα των ημερών όμως, το "σαράκι" του τεχνικού "μ' έτρωγε" και είπα να ζητήσω την βοήθεια σας.
Λοιπόν αφού εξέτασα το τροφοδοτικό εξονυχιστικά για ορατές βλάβες, δεν βρήκα τίποτα.
Οι τάσεις πάνε όλες κανονικά σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που παρέθεσα. Το display μόλις πάρει τάση, αναβοσβύνει πολύ γρήγορα και παραμένει έτσι χωρίς να δέχεται εντολές από πλήκτρα ή χειριστήριο.
Με παλμογράφο, μετρώ τον κρύσταλλο στην CPU και είναι ΟΚ.
Τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα τα παίρνω είτε έχω μονταρισμένο είτε όχι τον μηχανισμό της κασέττας.
Κάθε συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## Papas00zas

Δοκίμασες να δωσεις εξωτερικά τάση στον μηχανισμό μήπως απο την αχρηστία εχει ψιλοκολλησει πουθενα;

----------


## misterno

> Δοκίμασες να δωσεις εξωτερικά τάση στον μηχανισμό μήπως απο την αχρηστία εχει ψιλοκολλησει πουθενα;


Ο μηχανισμός λειτουργεί με εξωτερική τάση κανονικά. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αναβοσβύνει γρήγορα το display αμέσως μόλις πάρει ρεύμα και δεν αλλάζει κατάσταση όποιο πλήκτρο και αν πατήσεις. Περίεργη βλάβη πραγματικά.

----------


## Papas00zas

Τι CPU εχει;

----------


## misterno

Το σχέδιο ανανεώθηκε και άρα το προηγούμενο λινκ δεν ισχύει. Δείτε το νέο στο παρακάτω λίνκ:
http://ul.to/ci01zri8

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------

